# Cam adjuster bolt torque specification



## yves20v (Nov 28, 2005)

Hi I'm about to complete assembly of a tfsi engine and I need infos.

The cam adjuster spec that I found is 20Nm + 45 degree.

That look very low compared to how it was hard to remove.

To what spec do you guys torque that flat head polydrive bolt???

Thanks in advance


----------



## cormar (May 12, 2012)

yves20v said:


> Hi I'm about to complete assembly of a tfsi engine and I need infos.
> 
> The cam adjuster spec that I found is 20Nm + 45 degree.
> 
> ...


That's the correct spec. I would also throw on some loctite.

it seems low, but try and actually torque it to that spec and you will realize that the extra 45 degrees add major clamping force.


----------



## jbyronr (Jul 27, 2001)

I strongly recommend that you do NOT use loctite on the polydrive bolt. The 45 degrees is fully sufficient, and one never knows if you'll ever have to remove it in the future.


----------



## yves20v (Nov 28, 2005)

Well so be it thanks for your help guys!


----------

